# Im looking to put a truck to work / Manchester NJ



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a truck with plow im looking for work. Im Located in Manchester NJ


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Good luck! Is this your first season plowing?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Look for a post by Tjlands he is out of Jackson NJ and was looking for drivers and subs


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

blk90s13;981587 said:


> Look for a post by Tjlands he is out of Jackson NJ and was looking for drivers and subs


Thank you very appreciated


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

Tbrothers;981475 said:


> Good luck! Is this your first season plowing?


Thanks!! Not my first season. I just have extra truck this year.


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

You didnt post a phone number to call you at, but if your still looking for work give me a call up till 9:00 pm tonight at 609-581-1910.

Or call my cell tommorrow morning at 609-647-4883.

Were located in Mercer County NJ, and do only commercial plowing. With the past two storms my subs pulled over 25 per storm, obviously more trucks may reduce the hours, but they are calling for twice the snow so very likely to hit that and as much more pain as you can take. Well put you up to sleep, feed you during breaks and get you back out there to earn. Give me a call so we can negotiate terms.

Chris Merrick
President
C. Merrick Landscapes LLC
609-647-4883 cell
609-581-1910 office fax (cordless makes it easier)
609-584-4777 office number


----------

